# how is this for plant choice ?



## plantnoob (10 Jul 2013)

looking on aqua essentials for some plants to go in the impending soil substrate tanks . so far ive come up with these .

cardamine lyrata , rotala rotundifolia , echinodorus bleheri , anubias ( nana , petite and afzellii) , crypts ( petchi , willissii and bullosa ) , java moss , aponogeton ulvaceus and java fern .

only thing i can see in that lot to be aware of is the possible dormant period with the aponogeton .


----------



## Mick.Dk (10 Jul 2013)

I hope you're plan ing a big tank, choosing Apon. ulvaceus 
Mick.


----------



## plantnoob (10 Jul 2013)

can they not be controlled like echinodorus , by removing the largest leaves ?


----------



## Henry (10 Jul 2013)

I'd consider another stem species or two. Hygrophila sp., Limnophila sessiflora, Ceratopteris thalictroides etc. It'll give some variety and make the background look more full.


----------



## Mick.Dk (10 Jul 2013)

If you allready know, you don' have the space for a particulary plant species .......... honestly, why don't you choose a species, that suits your needs??
In this case I'd guess A.crispus was a better choise ??
- and basically, no....the A. ulvaceus, if treated well, will continously be doing larger and larger leaves. They do grow HUGE!
Mick.


----------



## plantnoob (10 Jul 2013)

ive got some hygrophila corymbosa in the tank at the moment , which seems to be ok since removing the co2 , so i can keep that . maybe some cardomine lyrata as well ?

thanks for the heads up re the aponogeton mick . i will try and find a crispus instead .


----------



## Mick.Dk (10 Jul 2013)

As I recall your tank, mate, that'll suit your needs way better (and that species very rarely do a "resting period", actually). Good luck with all 
Mick.


----------



## plantnoob (10 Jul 2013)

thanks mate .


----------

